# Need advice on which tattoo set to buy for ND goats?



## BetterHensandGardens (May 31, 2012)

It's time for us to start tattooing the kids before they leave the farm, and I was wondering which tattoo set-up works best for Nigerian Dwarfs.  It looks like the tattoo sets come in 5/16", 3/8", or .300" sizes; and I'm thinking that the .300 size would work best for them since it's the smallest?  

Also, I see that there is black or green ink, and that it comes in paste or liquid form - what does everyone recommend?  Black or green, liquid or paste?  Our does came done in green - I remember being horrified when Honey's mouth turned green (I thought she was dieing or something) and it was just because she was nibbling on Jewel's ears


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 31, 2012)

*I'm curious too. *


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (May 31, 2012)

I use 5/16" and green paste on my nubians and pygoras


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 1, 2012)

I just recently bought a kit from Jeffers.com for our NDs (I have both dark and light skinned Nigerians).  We got:


Small Animal Tattoo Set and Accessories (5/16 size with ear release) $35
http://www.jefferspet.com/small-animal-tattoo/camid/PET/cp/0030139/

Green Tattop Paste
http://www.jefferspet.com/animal-tattoo-ink/camid/PET/cp/0030140/ $6

And some extra letters for our herd name at 25 cents each.

It was not expensive and works very well.  I like the size because their ears are small. I chucked the black liquid ink that came with the kit...the green paste shows up very nicely and stays put.

I also got a plastic bead sorter box from WalMart to store my letters and numbers in and a cheap tool box to hold everything.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 1, 2012)

http://www.caprinesupply.com/300-tattoo-outfit.html

This is what I have. I did buy an extra tong and the 3 letters of my farm ID. I also bought extra numbers since I was having over 10 kids. It is really nice to have the extra tongs with the farm ID so you don't have to keep changing the letters/numbers when you tattoo.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks so much Pearce Pastures and Karen, I'm going to place my order tonight based on your input.  Think I'll go with the .300 size and the green paste, and the storage containers and extra tongs are great suggestions - should be set for tattooing shortly


----------

